# Whale Catfish



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

I asked this a while ago when i first got it, and you all said goto planet catfish well i did all they told me to do is get rid of it ,and that its a parasite, well i still have him, he lives under the drift wood in my moms tank and doesnt hurt a thing, i was wondering if you guys have any information on him, that would be helpful, and no dont tell me to get rid of him....


----------

